# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  Для работы в кабаке "живаго" требуются

## igord

Срочно собираю небольшой коллектив: ХОРОШИЙ клавишник, гитарист, басист для работы в кабаке. Играть там нужно ТОЛЬКО фирмУ! И инструменталки, и песни. Исключения рок, попса, рэп, хип-хоп, R'n'B

----------


## AlSe

Э-как Игорь тебя попёрло! Удачи!  :Ok:  :smile:

----------


## oleg99

Привет-Игорь!-насколько СРОЧНО?-и что там по "отдаче"?
-есть вариант с уже-готовой командой,-4 дня в неделю-свободны..-всё отрепетированно,-фирмы хватает.._впрочем -возможны варианты.. в личке черкни?(если что..) :Pivo:

----------


## maestro116

Игорь, Игорь...Игорь... Ты случаем Серегу Рыжего не знаешь? :wink:

----------


## igord

*maestro116*,

Да, конечно знаю... :tongue:

----------


## Nomart

Тема наверно не актуальна уже? У меня клавишник и гитарист. Опытные, более 15 лет. Могут и на замены.

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

> Игорь, Игорь...Игорь... Ты случаем Серегу Рыжего не знаешь?





> Да, конечно знаю...



И я Игоря знаю!:wink: :Pivo:

----------


## Виталич

> И я Игоря знаю!


И я знаю... Обоих! О как! :wink: :Ok: 
Денисыч! 
Возьми меня на должность палочкиподавателя и шнурымотателя!

----------


## igord

> И я знаю... Обоих! О как! :wink:
> Денисыч! 
> Возьми меня на должность палочкиподавателя и шнурымотателя!


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok: 
Надо запомнить для внесения в штатное расписание новых должностей... :biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## Benya

> палочкиподавателя и шнурымотателя!


Наливатель-парнасосборщик с правами вождения трехколесного лисапеда интересует ? ;)))) Я бы смог !!! :)))

----------


## igord

> Наливатель-парнасосборщик с правами вождения трехколесного лисапеда интересует ? ;)))) Я бы смог !!! :)))


Ну, вот 3-его приедешь, походатайствуешь, а мы рассмотрим...  :Aga:  
Кстати, не забудь посмотреть на какого водоизмещения лисапед ты права имеешь... :biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> Тема наверно не актуальна уже? У меня клавишник и гитарист. Опытные, более 15 лет. Могут и на замены.


Демки   и фотки есть?

----------

